# Mine new build ==> LOOK 986 7.350g !!!



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey guys!
Here is a pictures of my new LOOK 986 hard tail. Actually it weights now 8 kg with my all-day (heavy) wheelset. (7.350g with Stan's race wheelset) I has crashed Stan's race rear wheel and now i'm waiting for a new set of Stan's PODIUM MMX.

Hope you enjoy mine creation! 

Happy Trails
Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

pics...


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

pics


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

YES, a work of art!


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

more pics


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

What a beauty


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

WOW that is incredible


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

O.K the last 5 pics


----------



## concordracer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Very Nice!*

What kind of grip shiftter's are those? I love your bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

concordracer said:


> What kind of grip shiftter's are those? I love your bike!:thumbsup:


Dude, there is all kinds of one-off **** on this bike... look at that crown! Where the hell did that come from? ART!


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, someone has been spending a lot of cash.  This is one of the coolest 26 " hardtails I've ever seen. And then to think you didn't even go with the crazy WW stuff like Tune and others. This bike is a fully reliable race- or marathonbike. :thumbsup:


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

what brand of shifters are those, I can never remember?


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I am in LOVE with this bike!! Crazy Beautiful!!


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

those are nobu shifters, they are a 100g a set


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome.. i am curious of your Marta tunning (the bolt for the pads....


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice bike indeed! One of the nicest I've seen in a long time. 

Now I see why you sold your 7800 with Speen (I just got it in the mail!) 

You happen to have another one of those braze on adaptors?


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice bike and great build. Solid and durable, even with usefull mtb tires.
Nobu doesn't sell the shifters anymore I believe, can't find them?

Why are you running your E-post forward mounted istead of with backwards? You have a really forward seating right now and also your saddle in the most forward position...??


----------



## Little Willy (Feb 4, 2005)

Lovely looking bike.

Agree with above poster about seating position - have you been fitted up on the bike? looks like quite an odd position.

And the front brake cable through the fork arch looks interesting - any contact when you hit full travel?


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

Quite lovely! What size is that frame?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it must be fast as a lightning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

dmx1 said:


> And then to think you didn't even go with the crazy WW stuff like Tune and others


Thanks! But i has all the crazy stuff like Tune and others... except Tune ****** hubs!
On my race wheels i even have a TUNE skyline scewers!

Thanks again,

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

concordracer said:


> What kind of grip shiftter's are those? I love your bike!:thumbsup:


Thanks for a feedback!

Those are a Microshift shifters, tuned by Nobu, they works O.K ... but not good as Sram's plasma\attack shifters, but they weight only 91 grams!

Ohad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I think it is safe to say, "ohadamirov is not afraid of carbon fiber."


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

double post


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> Awesome.. i am curious of your Marta tunning (the bolt for the pads....


Not only for the pads, but also for a clamps and for a levers adjusting, all of them in red collor  and don't forget the carbon seservoir caps!

But i think soon i'll change them to Formula R1

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

2times said:


> Very nice bike indeed! One of the nicest I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Now I see why you sold your 7800 with Speen (I just got it in the mail!)
> 
> You happen to have another one of those braze on adaptors?


Nice to meet you here! 
I have no other adapters, but i saw some guy on Ebay selling brand new BTP clamp with alu bolt for less than 60$ ! go and check!!

Hope you enjoy this FD7800 

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Ninko said:


> Nice bike and great build. Solid and durable, even with usefull mtb tires.
> Nobu doesn't sell the shifters anymore I believe, can't find them?
> 
> Why are you running your E-post forward mounted istead of with backwards? You have a really forward seating right now and also your saddle in the most forward position...??


First of all, thanks for your feedback!
My shifters are from Nobu... three mounts ago one of a foam grips was ripped, so i contacted with Nobu and he sold me a new pair of grips! I don't see him anymore on Ebay...

The E-post is 5 degree +\- (flip-flop) so it is O.K to mount it forward. Yep i have a really forward seating, just becouse of LOOK seat tube angle. If i'll put the saddle in a middle position, my knees will be to much backwards. It's not only me, if you will make a quick Google picture search regarding LOOK 986, you'll find many bikes with very forward saddle position.

Ohad.


----------



## dom1n1k (Jun 21, 2008)

Totally carbon, Dura-Ace, Clavicula, ZTR rims... and Chris King hubs? LOL


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

dom1n1k said:


> Totally carbon, Dura-Ace, Clavicula, ZTR rims... and Chris King hubs? LOL


Yep!

Chris King hubs are the best hubs ever!!! they are for life w\o any service and i like the CK noise!! 

This is my all around - all day - training wheelset with fatest conti RK SS 2.2 tires! After crashing my Stan's race 7000 rear wheel, now i'm waiting for my new set of Stan's Podium MMX. Stan's race wheelset drop my bike's weight to 7.350 grams!

Ohad.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

ohadamirov said:


> Nice to meet you here!
> I have no other adapters, but i saw some guy on Ebay selling brand new BTP clamp with alu bolt for less than 60$ ! go and check!!
> 
> Hope you enjoy this FD7800
> ...


Thanks Ohad, I will check it out.

Beautiful backgound, is that the Holy Land?

PM sent.


----------



## twenty6black (Jan 12, 2009)

*Lol*



[email protected] said:


> I think it is safe to say, "ohadamirov is not afraid of carbon fiber."


HA....very true....BUT, does this beauty have any ceramic bearings ??? hubs, BB, pedals ???

Inquiring minds want to know, because wieght is only one battle we must face.

.....LC(cheers)


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

Wowwwwwwwww. Amazing.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

ohadamirov said:


> Yep!
> 
> Chris King hubs are the best hubs ever!!! they are for life w\o any servise and i like the CK noise!!
> 
> ...


7350gr with those tires??


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Epic-o said:


> 7350gr with those tires??


Nope, with Stan's The Crow + 70 ml sealant in each wheel. When i'll get the new MMX wheels i'm planning to run with Schwalbe Rocket Ron's 2.0 389 grams each + Eclipse tubes! and even go down from 7.350 grams!

Ohad.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, extremely beautiful. Is that weight including the computer?


----------



## Fanis (Apr 25, 2007)

Amazing.extremely beautiful bike!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

swing swing!


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Good job. A work of art.
Regarding the Nobu Microshift shifters, did they come with the foam on the shifter?
If not, what did you use?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Not only for the pads, but also for a clamps and for a levers adjusting, all of them in red collor  and don't forget the carbon seservoir caps!
> 
> But i think soon i'll change them to Formula R1
> 
> Ohad.


I have the carbon resv caps also. What size bolt for the brake pads

love the saddle. Waiting for new Tune Kom Vor


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I love the bike and the look, but WTF is that with the seat?
It looks like you ride a set-back backwards and then still push the saddle all the way forward?
It looks akward, do it straight and maybe do a shorter stem, shaves off some more g's.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> I have the carbon resv caps also. What size bolt for the brake pads
> 
> love the saddle. Waiting for new Tune Kom Vor


Hi Nikoli,
The bolts you need for brake pads M4x20mm, also for the levers adjusting M4x20mm and for finish M5x15mm for the brake lever clamps, each side.

Saevid saddle is O.K not comfort as my previus Tune Speedneedle marathon but i forced to run 7 mm diammeter rails and i can't mount any saddle i want, just becouse Look's E-post. Saevid maked for me a custom 7 mm round rails!

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Joel. said:


> Wow, extremely beautiful. Is that weight including the computer?


Thanks!

The bike as pictured with Garmin mount, but w\o the Garmin GPS weight exactly 8 kg (with my training heavy wheels)

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Good job. A work of art.
> Regarding the Nobu Microshift shifters, did they come with the foam on the shifter?
> If not, what did you use?


Hey! They come with the foam shifting grips an also Nobu has had the rubber (heavier)version of this grips, that's good for wet conditions.

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

yellowbook said:


> I love the bike and the look, but WTF is that with the seat?
> It looks like you ride a set-back backwards and then still push the saddle all the way forward?
> It looks akward, do it straight and maybe do a shorter stem, shaves off some more g's.


1 - Thanks!
2 - Please see my response to Ninko's question (above)
3 - Shorter stem will not compensate for knee position

Ohad.


----------



## Galeno (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice bike!
What fork is that?


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

When I look at the position of your saddle, my knees hurt. If you are going to ride on that, you will have problems...You should try to ride with saddle not pulled up front but in other direction, or mounted on centre. But that are your knees


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

ayjay69 said:


> When I look at the position of your saddle, my knees hurt. If you are going to ride on that, you will have problems...You should try to ride with saddle not pulled up front but in other direction, or mounted on centre. But that are your knees


Needs carbon fiber TT Aero Bars.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*O.K O.K ... let's see*



ayjay69 said:


> When I look at the position of your saddle, my knees hurt. If you are going to ride on that, you will have problems...You should try to ride with saddle not pulled up front but in other direction, or mounted on centre. But that are your knees


Now you satisfied? the saddle exactly in the middle! Let's see if it will be still comfortable on the next ride.


----------



## Galeno (Jun 12, 2009)

It is not exactly the position of the saddle what could cause knee problems but the distance from the saddle to the pedal which is the most important aspect. I think the saddle position is OK.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Now you satisfied? the saddle exactly in the middle! Let's see if it will be still comfortable on the next ride.


Yes, but remember, every time you adjust the saddle position, you should check your position on bike - I mean you have to lower or increase your seat post hight, it simply goes from 90 degrees triangle. If you place your saddle as you did today (to back of bike) you should lower your saddle about 0,5-1cm or even more.

Look on my position, it is almost perfect, but in my coach opinion, saddle should go little back about 1cm (it was almost maximally on back), I didn't make any changes after I took photo because it was end of season and I had changed frame set.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*Most important - on the scale pic!*

7.990g! just becouse i need to add a few PSI and then 8kg will shine on the display.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

ayjay69 said:


> Yes, but remember, every time you adjust the saddle position, you should check your position on bike - I mean you have to lower or increase your seat post hight, it simply goes from 90 degrees triangle. If you place your saddle as you did today (to back of bike) you should lower your saddle about 0,5-1cm or even more.
> 
> Look on my position, it is almost perfect, but in my coach opinion, saddle should go little back about 1cm (it was almost maximally on back), I didn't make any changes after I took photo because it was end of season and I had changed frame set.


*MORE PICS OF THAT BIKE TOO PLEASE*


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here you go 

I don't have almost any pic after changing brakes, bar ends and front derl.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

1st of all : compliments-a really nice bike Ohad!

BUT as others already pointed out just looking at the saddle position hurts the eyes.I doubt it's your ideal position.

Saddle position is not done by "eye" but rather using a plumb falling from below your kneecap in the pedal forward position. Seated on the bike the plumb shows where your saddle needs to be in relation to the pedal axle (fore-aft positioning). That's nothing we can tell you by looking at your bike on our screens...you need to verify your position with a plumb otherwise knee problems will result as well as weaker power transfer.But your saddle is so far "off", so far forward that i really have my doubts.

Why did you go with the braze-on derailleur? Wouldn't it be possible to just install the 34,9 integrated clamp design version (75g with Al-bolts)? i'd guess this would be also lighter and definitely much cheaper?

2 other items that i don't like from a distance would be: aluminium rotors and Nobu shifters.All the rest of the bike is really cool light build with 100% performance but these 2 items are just light and offer less performance.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

ayjay69 said:


> Yes, but remember, every time you adjust the saddle position, you should check your position on bike - I mean you have to lower or increase your seat post hight, it simply goes from 90 degrees triangle. If you place your saddle as you did today (to back of bike) you should lower your saddle about 0,5-1cm or even more.


Do you know what it means to lower the seatpost? it means to cut the integrated seatpost!! and then use ugly plastic spacers to hight it back. i has checked today the new saddle position, pedaling backwards and it looks to me O.K ... if i'll need do cut the seat tube - i'll do that, but after many many measurments! and also i have to tune the cleat position on my shoes.

The problem is a seat tube angle, just look at my previous bike (Blur XC) seat position - the saddle position looks proportional to the bike

You have a nice bike too...

Ohad.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice bike you got there ohad! What cog is that? I presume its a 11-32? Can a road rd handle an 11-34? And does the nobu shifters index correctly with the dura ace rd? Thanks and congratulations with your build!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

That bike was sold, it was nice about 8010g on Geax Barro Race - 400g tires. Now I collecting parts for something better  you will se


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nino said:


> 1st of all : compliments-a really nice bike Ohad!


Thanks Nino! If you say "really nice bike" - you really mean it!



nino said:


> Saddle position is not done by "eye"


100% agree! it's only from estetic point of view, but most important is a knees location against the pedal axle. We are not "one size" humans.



nino said:


> Why did you go with the braze-on derailleur? Wouldn't it be possible to just install the 34,9 integrated clamp design version (75g with Al-bolts)? i'd guess this would be also lighter and definitely much cheaper?


I has the braze on derailleur + Parlee clamp from my previous bike (Blur XC).
Blur XC frame accepts only a low clamps. From reason that the left side of the rear triangle moves very close to the seat tube, so if to mount a high clamp FD, the rear triangle will hit the FD clamp (bolt socket and bolt head)
Only one way to run a road FD on Blur's frame is to get some thin carbon clamp Parlee or BTP. 
My FD with Parlee clamp + speen adapter weight only 76g, now it something like 8-9 g lighter (i hasn't weighted it w/o the Speen)



nino said:


> 2 other items that i don't like from a distance would be: aluminium rotors and Nobu shifters.All the rest of the bike is really cool light build with 100% performance but these 2 items are just light and offer less performance.


I know whats your position regarding this two parts! I know that's MMX rotors don't supply the power of a steel ones but i'm riding on them a pretty long period w/o any wear!! when i'll get the new Podium MMX wheelset, i'll mount the scrubs on them and for the all day wheels, i'll use a steel ones (may be Formula)

The Nobu shifters, shifts o.k... of course not like plasma... I'm tired of waiting for 10 s' gripshigt! Nino - just let me know!!

Thanks again!

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

ayjay69 said:


> That bike was sold, it was nice about 8010g on Geax Barro Race - 400g tires. Now I collecting parts for something better  you will se


Surprise us!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Although the OP's saddle setup is unusual, and could perhaps be double-checked, it's idiocy for people to be proposing their idea of the perfect bike fit/setup without even seeing him on his bike. Different people have different proportions, ratios of femur length to other major bone lengths etc. that warrant different treatment for different people. There are other practical considerations and physical limiters that also have to be taken into account for a proper fit. Even principles like "KOPS" (Knee Over Dedal Spindle) are a basic guideline that any real bike fitter knows is just a rough starting point, to be fine tuned based on the individual's requirements.

BTW, great looking bike.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice Max Ari! Really dig it!
Good job!


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

Have to support oha's saddle position. On my road bike I've mounted the post with it's setback put forward. If there was a lighweight stable option for my MTB I would do it there as well. The straight post now is really borderline.

By the way I got my fit done professionally with motion capturing:










People are different and a perfect fit is more important than how it looks. I have rather short legs for my height.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Nice bike you got there ohad! What cog is that? I presume its a 11-32? Can a road rd handle an 11-34? And does the nobu shifters index correctly with the dura ace rd? Thanks and congratulations with your build!


Yep, this is 11-32T cassette (tuned with Nino's ti cogs and plastic spacers)
I don't think you can run a short cage road RD on 11-34T cassette.
Nobu's shifters index is 100% fit Dura Ace RD (or other shimano RD's)
Thank you for the feedback!! 
Ohad.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know....I have it completely the opposite, I even just bought me a set-back, because I realized it'll be better for me.
I don't car what machine/program says what...it just feels better when I'm on the bike.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

machines/programs are usually operated by people


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

quax said:


> machines/programs are usually operated by people


Which makes it even more of a mishap.

Just by locking at that picture above, it looks the knees are way to close to the hands on the handlebar and it looks like somebody rides a frame with a way to short top tube.


----------



## a.m (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi!

great bike!!!

Could you please tell who makes the Duraace brace. realy been looking for someyhing like that for months.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

a.m said:


> Hi!
> 
> great bike!!!
> 
> Could you please tell who makes the Duraace brace. realy been looking for someyhing like that for months.


The brace (clamp) i'm using on my Dura Ace FD made by Parlee, cost something like +/- 100$, i'm bought it from my local dealer.

It weight 6 grams w/o the bolt.

Thank you for the feedback!

Ohad.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Now you satisfied? the saddle exactly in the middle! Let's see if it will be still comfortable on the next ride.


I tried to ride in this "middle" position, but my knees was too backwards from the pedals axle and i felt uncomfortable and less powerfull, so i went back to the previous "forward" location of the saddle, is nothing i can do about it, perfect fit is more important to me!

Ohad.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

That bike is so beautiful it deserves a second LOOK! (pun intended)


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

ohadamirov said:


> I tried to ride in this "middle" position, but my knees was too backwards from the pedals axle and i felt uncomfortable and less powerfull, so i went back to the previous "forward" location of the saddle, is nothing i can do about it, perfect fit is more important to me!
> 
> Ohad.


just out of interest, since I have the same "problem" with the same "solution", what is your inseam lenght and your body height?

yellowbook, this was just some random picture from their website. No idea whether that's the perfect fit for someone. Don't even know if that graph matters at all. During my measurement we mainly looked at the pedal stroke efficiency. Whether that mechanical optimization is also accompanied by physiological optimization can only be anwsered in the weeks after that test anyway. In my case it was o.k.. Furthermore, my periodical kee pains vanished.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

*Some new upgrades!*

Replaced all the junck stuff (Nobu shifters, XTR tuned cassette, DA 7900 tuned RD) to some stuff that performs much better! --> Sram XX

Marta SL become to Formula R1  all in black + Mix Master to fit the Sram XX triggers

Conti RK SS to Schwalbe RR EVO 2.1 with two spoons of Stan's stuff.

Now the bike weight 7.860 grams! steel with a heavy all day wheelset!


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

Great looking bike - I like the upgrades. Will you be selling the old stuff?

BTW - Your Plasma shifters are working perfectly!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

What was the weight differrence between Marta and R1


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

You keep that thing cleaner than I keep myself.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Save your money, and bailout Greece.
Nice, BUT stupid money......


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

hot dayumm that bike is legit. Nice call on getting rid of the Nobu shifters and switching to the R1's. Why didnt the tuned Dura-Ace rear mech. perform well?


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

*nikoli8* the weight differrence between rear brakes is 40-45 grams,so the total differrence is about 80grams


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

2times said:


> Great looking bike - I like the upgrades. Will you be selling the old stuff?
> 
> BTW - Your Plasma shifters are working perfectly!


Thanks Tim! I'm glad that you'r enjoying my plasma shifters  I will sell some of my stuff via Ebay, but i'm think i'll keep Magura brakes for Blur XC rebuilding.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> What was the weight differrence between Marta and R1


Pictures speak by themselfs

BTW. marta's housing are short and R1's is full lenght.

EDITED: Only 54g difference


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

seppk said:


> hot dayumm that bike is legit. Nice call on getting rid of the Nobu shifters and switching to the R1's. Why didnt the tuned Dura-Ace rear mech. perform well?


DA rear der. and nobu shifters performed 100% but in combination with XTR 11-32 tuned cassette with a non original ti cogs it was a total crap! This combination is great if you leave the cassette as it is (original)

XX stuff gained another 130g, but now i have a super wide range of gears and super quick and sharp shifting :thumbsup:


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

You also got to add in the weight for the IS adapter on the R1, the magura has it built onto the caliper. So plus 15g(?).


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Pictures speak by themselfs
> 
> BTW. marta's housing are short and R1's is full lenght.
> 
> EDITED: Only 54g difference


thanks think Ill hold onto my Maguras, tuned with aluminum and carbon caps


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I still think a black and white Saviid Saddle would rock that bike


----------



## pipeline (Apr 15, 2008)

Man.....that is a sexy bike!


----------



## ryno711 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice bike!


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Nice ride!! Why did you had on it DA-7900 rear and front derailleurs? What is your impression on the frame, would you recommend it? I may get my hands on a 2008 red / black frame and wonder how do they feel.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

fskywalker said:


> Nice ride!! Why did you had on it DA-7900 rear and front derailleurs? What is your impression on the frame, would you recommend it? I may get my hands on a 2008 red / black frame and wonder how do they feel.


Thanks! 
DA derailleurs are light, a specially if you tune them! Now you can see that i replaced the rear derailleur and triggers for SRAM XX - wider range of gears and much more performance (also have XX FD), but i'm still with DA 7900 on front. It doesn't works "great" with XX left trigger (becouse of a short cable pull) but now i'm waiting for a pair of tuned XO twisters from fantic26. They tuned to work with 10 spd with XX RD and + a micro adjust for a DA 7900 FD - that's a perfect setup for me:thumbsup: XX FD weight 118g, when DA 7900 FD weight 66g:thumbsup:

The frame feels F A N T A S T I C ! Stiff, Great geometry, Sexy, but not light! Mine Small size frame with uncut seatpost, weight 1290g + you forced to ran with Look's E-post that weight another 200g ! + it not support carbon rails saddles!!! Mine Saevid saddle is a custom made with 7mm round rails, all the standard carbon rails are 7mm wighd and 8mm high. 
So if you want to build a really light machine, you need to invest a lot of $$$ on a crazy light parts, like on my bike. And still poples can build a bike lighter than yours with less budget, only becouse they frame weith sub 1 kg.

Soon my bike will be under 7.3kg with some new upgrades:thumbsup:

See you,
Ohad.


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks! In my case having it ultra-light is not a goal, but rather getting a nice replacement frame to my GT Zascar frame, which I recently broke.... I already have a Look 566 roadie so having both from the same brand is tempting..... I see you have the grey elastomer installed, did you try all 3 configurations and like that one the most?


Thanks!!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ohadamirov said:


> Thanks!
> DA derailleurs are light, a specially if you tune them! Now you can see that i replaced the rear derailleur and triggers for SRAM XX - wider range of gears and much more performance (also have XX FD), but i'm still with DA 7900 on front.


Well - you had to go with a large cassette since you have the "wrong" crankset 
The Claviculas don't allow for smaller chainrings which are needed to run 2x9/2x10. As is you have just a 30t as granny rinng and therefore need a large cassette and a long cage derailleur to get some climbing gears....So you have a "sexy" crankset with not so sexy gearing.

Anyway - your bike still looks great.


----------



## jzbig (Apr 25, 2009)

Am buildin a new spark, and want all the parts to be black, grey or silver.. I love the Formula R1 brakes as i have them on my scale, but the black brakset comes with some red parts, and i dont want to have does red parts on my all black spark.. anyone know where i could buy the parts that are red on the R1 brakes in black?? i have a blue r1 set and there the parts are black!!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Can of black spray paint will fix it.

Best, John


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nino said:


> Well - you had to go with a large cassette since you have the "wrong" crankset
> The Claviculas don't allow for smaller chainrings which are needed to run 2x9/2x10. As is you have just a 30t as granny rinng and therefore need a large cassette and a long cage derailleur to get some climbing gears....So you have a "sexy" crankset with not so sexy gearing.
> 
> Anyway - your bike still looks great.


Nino, i know all that things  Thanks for the complements


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

jzbig said:


> Am buildin a new spark, and want all the parts to be black, grey or silver.. I love the Formula R1 brakes as i have them on my scale, but the black brakset comes with some red parts, and i dont want to have does red parts on my all black spark.. anyone know where i could buy the parts that are red on the R1 brakes in black?? i have a blue r1 set and there the parts are black!!


All you need to contact this guy on Ebay!

http://shop.ebay.com/clood69/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.torontocycles.com/


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

LOVE ALL THE CARBON !!!!:thumbsup: 

there goes a couple mortgage payments..


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Hi ohadamirov, I just ordered a frame like yours, but in the 2009 colors (below) and it comes without the headset. I'm trying to figure out what headsets will fit and wonder which one do you have in your bike and why you selected it. I only noticed in your pictures it saids WCS so imagine it is a Ritchey? I understand the factory one is FSA integrated and on the 2010 models the LOOK webpage saids FSA Orbit Z3. I saw the Chris Kings Inset model and looks nice but don't know if it fits. Your help will be appeicated.

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

fskywalker said:


> Hi ohadamirov, I just ordered a frame like yours, but in the 2009 colors (below) and it comes without the headset. I'm trying to figure out what headsets will fit and wonder which one do you have in your bike and why you selected it. I only noticed in your pictures it saids WCS so imagine it is a Ritchey? I understand the factory one is FSA integrated and on the 2010 models the LOOK webpage saids FSA Orbit Z3. I saw the Chris Kings Inset model and looks nice but don't know if it fits. Your help will be appeicated.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Francisco


Hi Francisco my congdats on your new frame! Looks great!
Mine frame camed with Ritchey WCS headset, you right the factory one is FSA Orbit Z3 - you can't find it on the FSA site. I think it's a special FSA (OEM) production for Look (anybody can correct me if i'm wrong) The Chris King will not fit, becouse they'r not "integrated" desing,

The easy way for you is to contact with your local LOOK dealer and pick up the exact headset for your dream machine


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Z3 is also ran on my Tomac Type X. I was able to use a Tune headset... If u need a headset I'll give ya my Z3 for free . It's in the parts bucket


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

nikoli8 said:


> The Z3 is also ran on my Tomac Type X. I was able to use a Tune headset... If u need a headset I'll give ya my Z3 for free . It's in the parts bucket


Hi, I do need one, where are you located?


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> The Z3 is also ran on my Tomac Type X. I was able to use a Tune headset... If u need a headset I'll give ya my Z3 for free . It's in the parts bucket


On LOOK 986 frame it's impossible to use any half integrated headset! the bearings placed inside the head tube and not like Tune boo boo or Chris King or others...

The guy need a full integrated headset like this one: http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98566

Cane Creek style 41mm

Cheers

Ohad.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I am in the US. I can mail.... If doesn't work. Trash it...
Ohad. I know what ya mean... I was able to use Tune. No clue why my Z3 wouldn't work... But I'm not 100 percent sure, I just had a freebee...


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Just ridiculous! Love the bike! Reminds me of when I was building my Serotta HSG carbon road bike! Beautiful man! Great work and attention to detail.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Again, very nice bike Ohad! I'm just curious, why did you think the Nobu shifters were junk? What's your experience with them? Thanks!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thumbs up again on a bad ass bike... What will be a future upgrade....


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Again, very nice bike Ohad! I'm just curious, why did you think the Nobu shifters were junk? What's your experience with them? Thanks!


Thank you guys!!!

Morris, the Nobu shifters are pretty light but they doesn't holds up the gears in they's place! While riding in a middle of a single, if my palm a slightly touch the Nobu foam grip, the shifter drop the gears down! it's impossible to pay attention all the time in this issue when i'm ride in technical terrain!


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Hi again ohadamirov. I just got my frame and am in the process of assembling it, but have a problem with the routing of the cable for the rear derailleur and its clearance with the back tire (2.1 diameter). Can you please post a picture of the routing of your cables underneath the frame? I noticed in one of your pictures you have the cables crossed under the frame, have seen others without the cross. Here is a picture of mine, what am I doing wrong? Am I missing a part or something?









Thanks,

Francisco


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

fskywalker said:


> Hi again ohadamirov. I just got my frame and am in the process of assembling it, but have a problem with the routing of the cable for the rear derailleur and its clearance with the back tire (2.1 diameter). Can you please post a picture of the routing of your cables underneath the frame? I noticed in one of your pictures you have the cables crossed under the frame, have seen others without the cross. Here is a picture of mine, what am I doing wrong? Am I missing a part or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very strange! i'm even ran the fatty conti race kings 2.2 w/o any ploblems, and even with the alligator i-links liner! it very close to the tire but is no rub it!
Sorry, no photos, i rebuilding my bike now and the frame is naked!

Good luck with your build!
Ohad.


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Hi Ohad. Even though your bike is on parts, could you confirm that your cable guide underneath of the bottom bracket is similar to mine? Did your bike has any additional cable guide that re-directs the cable outer, underneath the right lower carbon leg? I understand Look has an additional cable guide that is added somewhere to allow wider tires and wonder if you have it on yours and if so how does it looks. By the way, my tires are Kenda Nevegal 2.1 tubeless.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

From my old Klein.
Seems the cable needs to be further out, therefore the guide under the BB wider:


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I think this is what you need, a wider cable guide at the bottom. This one has 2 screw holes, so it can be moved in or out.

Another one I found from another bike.


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

Thanks yellowbook! I wonder if the cable guide it has installed is not the one that came with the frame (The owner have all the frame parts swapped to a Mach 4 frame by his LBS, has no idea on this as is not into mechanics) and perhaps was switched from the other frame; that would explain the issue. Anyway would like to see if anyone else has a Look 986 who could share the view of the bottom bracket to confirm what I need. Anyway, where can I buy the adjustable cable guide shown?

Thanks a lot!!

Francisco


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Sure! I wondered the same thing, it's probably not the part that goes with the frame, I guess.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

fskywalker said:


> Hi Ohad. Even though your bike is on parts, could you confirm that your cable guide underneath of the bottom bracket is similar to mine? Did your bike has any additional cable guide that re-directs the cable outer, underneath the right lower carbon leg? I understand Look has an additional cable guide that is added somewhere to allow wider tires and wonder if you have it on yours and if so how does it looks. By the way, my tires are Kenda Nevegal 2.1 tubeless.


Maked a picture a specially for you! Just compare the wights, i think they are similar.


----------



## fskywalker (May 5, 2010)

*New cable guide installed: Tire rubbing issue solved!!!*

Hi folks, today I installed a new cable guide (blue color ) from Shimano and with it weas able to solve the cable rubbing issue (See the picture below):










I'm now finishing up the installation and noticed the seatpost is not adjustinf horizontally, so guess there is rust in between the round cups of the sides. Have you had this situation in your Look frames? I hope will be able to make it loose with penetrating oil but wonder if this is common or not.

Thanks,

Francisco


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW.. That is one sweet ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

TomactypeX said:


> WOW.. That is one sweet ride!:thumbsup:


Thanks! i maked some more surprises, total reconstructed my Look! with some new and interesting stuff  pictures coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

good job !!!!!!


----------

